# unbekanntes lebewesen im biotop



## Teichforum.info (14. Mai 2004)

hallo

vielleicht hat einervon euch eine idee um welches
lebewesen es sich am foto handeln könnte.

lg
georg


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Mai 2004)

Am besten Du fragst da Sauserl, der hat sowas auch!!! Aber er weiß auch nicht was es ist und will es beobachten ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Mai 2004)

sowas hatten wir doch gerade erst......  

http://forum.tommis-page.de/viewtopic.php?t=2367


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Mai 2004)

maden im wasser? klingt für mich absolut nicht einleuchtend. seit wann können maden im wasser (über-)leben?
das muss doch etwas anderes sein.
ich werd mich die nächsten tage an der uni erkundigen und mal hören was die jungs bzw. mädls dazu zu sagen haben. ich werd euch anschliessend mal bescheid geben

thx


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Mai 2004)

Supi Idee - bin sehr gespannt. Könnte ja sein, da man so etwas auch mal bei sich im Teich findet


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Mai 2004)

Hi,

na klar sind das Maden, Engerlinge glaube ich :gruebel: , bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher.
Auf jeden fall werden da mal wunderschöne __ Käfer (__ Maikäfer)draus :zustimm: 
die fressen Dir dann sämtliche Gehölze im Garten an :< 
Wäre doch ein nahaftes Mittagessen...so viele Proteine  

Gruß
Sushi


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Mai 2004)

... ich bin ein __ Star... holt mich hier raus... läßt grüßen...   


 


bis dann


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Mai 2004)

@Sushi: Meinste wirklich?   Aber sind das micht "Landtiere" die im Wasser ertinken würden???? :?


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Mai 2004)

bei uns sind die auch überall ,allerdings nur in der Erde.Also die Fischies mögen die auch.
Denke sie Ertrinken nicht da es noch die Larve ist.Vermute es zuminmdest.
gruss marcus


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Mai 2004)

hallo

sind larven von __ fliegen. welche gattung kann erst nach dem schlüpfen gesagt werden.
ernähren sich von pflanzen und -resten

gruss


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Mai 2004)

Hallo Georgrie,
egal was es sein sollte, Larven von __ Fliegen sinds bestimmt nicht, schon allein die Größe spricht dagegen. Schaut nach Maden aus,aber wie kommen die in den Teich ?? Leben die noch ??
MfG, Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Mai 2004)

*Re*

*Nun gebt Euch dochmal ein bischen Mühe !*

ich hab auch solche Teile ,
hab mir aber noch nie Gedanken drum gemacht,
:yingyang:  :snake:  cool:


Wenn sie mir bei Pflegearbeiten begegnet sind 
hab ich Sie zu den Fischen gekickt  :twisted: 

@Eugen 
SIE LEBEN
und zwar im Bereich Übergang Luft Wasser (mehrheitlich untergetaucht)
z.B in der Ufermatte 

schönen Tag


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Mai 2004)

...das sind die __ Maikäfer (Engerlinge)Larven, gell   

* defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Mai 2004)

*re*

nö


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Mai 2004)

wass denn....


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Mai 2004)

*re*

eben das ist die Frage !





das ist die Abteilung *Tiere...*
nicht *Quizfrage 0815....*


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Mai 2004)

Ein Fischegel?   dea: 

http://www.tiere-im-garten.de/blutegel.htm


----------

